# My Gutierrez Juggernaut custom 7 string (pics)



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey, guys. I ordered this a while ago, and a lot of progress has been made on it. It should be done in the near future, so I figured I'd post some pics for anyone who might want to see... 

First, here's the specs:
-7 strings (of course ).
-Carved top "Juggernaut" body style.
-4x3 headstock
-Neck-through construction.
-Neck and body wood both made of Black Limba (or Korina, as Gibson called it... It's supposed to sound a lot like Mahogany but a little brighter, more resonant, and acoustically louder).
-Fretboard, truss rod cover, and cavity covers on back of the guitar all made of some awesome looking Cocobolo. 
-24 Stainless Steel jumbo frets
-15" fretboard radius, like the Ernie Ball MusicMan Petrucci 7 strings
-25.5" scale (I don't like super tight string tension or extended scale lengths... I know some of you dudes are really big on extended scale lengths for 7 strings, but there're plenty of great players that prefer the 25.5" scale.... like John Petrucci, Chris Broderick, Rusty Cooley, Andy James, etc.... it's all just preference).
-Neck shape and thickness are similar to the Ibanez RG1527's neck and the EBMM Petrucci 7 string's neck. Pretty thin and comfortable (for a 7 string)
-Original Floyd Rose 7 with a heavy bell brass sustain block from FloydUpgrades.com!, Floyd Rose Tremolo Upgrades to add some extra resonance, sustain, and bass response. I know some people aren't into Floyds, but I love them.
-Pickups will be Seymour Duncan Blackouts. 
-It's also going to have a momentary push button killswitch for rhythmic on/off tremolo kind of effects, a la Buckethead, Tom Morello, etc.... They just seem like a lot of fun, so I wanted to get one on there to try out.
-The whole guitar is going to have a satin matte finish, and I'm thinking about having the body and neck stained a transparent red or red/brown kind of color, but I'm not sure yet. I might just leave it natural depending on how it looks when it's all put together.

I'll post a few pics below of what I've seen so far, but you can see all of them here on my photobucket if you want:

joshualoganpics/My Gutierrez Juggernaut 7 string - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a nice cut of rosewood bro, most people use ebony these days! nice body too.


----------



## daniboy (Oct 23, 2008)

the neck and body wings looked really seamless. nice!


----------



## nikt (Oct 23, 2008)

!!!! KORINA FTW


----------



## -Juggernaut- (Oct 23, 2008)

We dont play around with our woods, well not in public. lol

Looks killer Josh.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks awesome !!


----------



## shredzilla509 (Oct 23, 2008)

did you have any plans for sweet inlays? or did you want it to be blank since you started? cause that is some pretty rosewood.


----------



## Ruins (Oct 23, 2008)

wow this looks so smooth and well done especially the fret work! 
good job man!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 23, 2008)

shredzilla509 said:


> did you have any plans for sweet inlays? or did you want it to be blank since you started? cause that is some pretty rosewood.



First, I think a few of you guys got the wrong impression and think I'm building the guitar myself... I'm not building it. I ordered it from a builder named Brent Gutierrez... he operates through Rig-Talk - Home and the forum is here: Rig-Talk &bull; View forum - Gutierrez Guitars

He does awesome work, although he usually does 6 string guitars, I believe. I don't think my guitar is the first 7 string he's done, but it's the first one I've seen.

And actually, the fretboard wood is Cocobolo... which is technically a type of rosewood, but it's not the "rosewood" that you see on most guitars. It is its own species. It's supposed to sound somewhere inbetween rosewood and ebony. If you've heard of those really expensive Alembic basses/guitars, they like to use Cocobolo a lot. It does look awesome, and I'm leaving it blank. I like the no inlays look!


----------



## Jonny (Oct 23, 2008)

Hooray for Limba & Cocobolo!

Plus it's awesome to see guitars getting build (or that's just me)


----------



## PeteLaramee (Oct 23, 2008)

That, my friend, will be the cat's ass!


----------



## hairychris (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice build!

I'm after a limba guitar at some point in the future, and my incoming 7 will have a cocobolo fretboard so I'm definitely going to approve!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 23, 2008)

I was thinking about ordering one of his guitars a while back, I love his top carve!  I saw the pics of this guitar up on his myspace, didn't know it was yours. Congrats, looking great!


----------



## bulletbass man (Oct 23, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> And actually, the fretboard wood is Cocobolo... which is technically a type of rosewood, but it's not the "rosewood" that you see on most guitars. It is its own species. It's supposed to sound somewhere inbetween rosewood and ebony. If you've heard of those really expensive Alembic basses/guitars, they like to use Cocobolo a lot. It does look awesome, and I'm leaving it blank. I like the no inlays look!


 
Most alembic basses I've seen have ebony or purple heart boards.

Though more of thier guitars use cocobolo.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Oct 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Black Limba club  I've got a Black Limba Tele 7 being built. Mine has padauk stringers and will have a Bocote fretboard. This thread made me anxious!!! I gotta pay the dude so he'll finish it!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 23, 2008)

HighGain510 said:


> I was thinking about ordering one of his guitars a while back, I love his top carve!  I saw the pics of this guitar up on his myspace, didn't know it was yours. Congrats, looking great!



Word. I didn't know he had pics of it on his myspace. lol


----------



## budda (Oct 24, 2008)

gorgeous!

congrats!


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 24, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Word. I didn't know he had pics of it on his myspace. lol



Yeah it's set as his main picture. I saw he was online a few days ago and that's his new default on there!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks absolutely beautiful. Wow.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks awesome! Nice job!


----------



## noodles (Oct 25, 2008)

That is fucking ace, dude.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I can't wait to get it and will definitely update the thread when I get some more pics and it gets closer to being finished.


----------



## Harry (Oct 25, 2008)

Can't wait to see final pics


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Oct 25, 2008)

that fret board is georgouse dude nice choice.


----------



## Loz (Oct 25, 2008)

Wow very nice


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 25, 2008)

Looks killer!


----------



## Elysian (Oct 25, 2008)

carving before gluing up the wings and routing the pickups? your luthier is a braver man than i  looks killer though, looks like he does great work.


----------



## Autumn Soldier (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats kickass bro, keep that up!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 25, 2008)

looks great :


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 6, 2008)

Almost done, guys! Some new pics! First one is before the solvent was put on the guitar to make the grain pop. That's why it looks lighter colored.

















And some more! The first pic here shows the cavity covers. I asked him to make them out of Cocobolo (the same wood as the fretboard). The truss rod cover will also be Cocobolo. I got the idea for wooden covers from a few Sherman and KxK guitars I saw and Brent said he'd do it for me. I think it adds a nice touch! The second and third pics are amazing.... the best pics I've seen of the guitar yet. The fretboard is the same color as the cavity covers on the back of the guitar... it just looks a little darker/more brownish because of the lighting in the room.


----------



## TimSE (Dec 6, 2008)

WIN WIN WIN WIN WIN :fwap:


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 6, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> Almost done, guys! Some new pics! First one is before the solvent was put on the guitar to make the grain pop. That's why it looks lighter colored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quoting myself so they show on page 4 also


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking awesome man, that figured black limba is gorgeous!


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 6, 2008)

That's awesome bro! Inlays should be I AM THE JUGGERNAUT BITCH!!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 6, 2008)

JerkyChid said:


> That's awesome bro! Inlays should be I AM THE JUGGERNAUT BITCH!!



Hahaha, I love that video!


----------



## Elysian (Dec 6, 2008)

that thing looks pretty friggin awesome!


----------



## budda (Dec 6, 2008)

fuck that looks good.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 6, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2008)

that's tight man! too many knobs/switches though


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 6, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that's tight man! too many knobs/switches though



Compared to what? The layout is just like an EBMM Petrucci sig, only the 4th position is for a momentary push button killswitch instead of a piezo volume knob, oh and without the piezo switch....

just a switch, 2 knobs, and a button... 3 way pickup switch, master volume, master tone, killswitch button.


----------



## JerkyChid (Dec 6, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> that's tight man! too many knobs/switches though


my dream guitar would be a 7 that's something like this Mockingbird :: ST
or one better! Bich :: Perfect 10 :: Natural in an 11 string of course


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 7, 2008)

man nice work. I love seeing some of the awesome work people do making customs. I have a feeling that I will soon be somewhere buying some wood to try and make something awesome.


----------



## 6077dino (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh wow, I'm a long time Gutierrez fan. That will be really awesome guitar. Limba and cocobolo are just a perfect combination.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 7, 2008)

Totally fappable.


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 7, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


> quoting myself so they show on page 4 also



brilliant


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 16, 2008)

It's done! Here's some pics I got sent. There will be more when I get the guitar and take my own pics of it.


----------



## Ramsay777 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dayam!! She's looking sweet dude!!


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 16, 2008)

That just oooooozes quality. Awesome axe!!


----------



## Elysian (Dec 16, 2008)

damn! that looks amazing!

edit: the truss rod cover being headstock shaped is a great touch!


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Dec 16, 2008)

That looks fucking nice


----------



## m3ta1head (Dec 16, 2008)

The fretboard is positively gorgeous. That's one of the nicest customs I've seen in a while


----------



## Elysian (Dec 16, 2008)

seriously, i think i popped a boner


----------



## Bleak (Dec 16, 2008)

Elysian said:


> seriously, i think i popped a boner



+1

And I HATE natural finishes.


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 16, 2008)

That is gorgeous.


----------



## lobee (Dec 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> seriously, i think i popped a boner


+2
I definitely felt my dick move.


----------



## guitarbuilder93 (Dec 17, 2008)

holy shit that thing is so badass! 
so cleanly built... mmm...


----------



## Meldville (Dec 17, 2008)

Fucking WINWINWINWINWIN


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 17, 2008)

whats going on here? lol
its a neck through yea? yet i see a cut at the neck/body joint? 
laminate back?

damn nice guitar though


----------



## Elysian (Dec 17, 2008)

Andrew_B said:


> whats going on here? lol
> its a neck through yea? yet i see a cut at the neck/body joint?
> laminate back?
> 
> damn nice guitar though



maybe the neck blank wasn't thick enough, so he put a back lam on the neck through blank?


----------



## AVWIII (Dec 17, 2008)

that first oiled fretboard pic is sexy as hell!


----------



## Andrew_B (Dec 17, 2008)

Elysian said:


> maybe the neck blank wasn't thick enough, so he put a back lam on the neck through blank?


 

maybe
hmmm interesting


----------



## kingkabong (Dec 17, 2008)

Amazing looking guitar. The only odd thing I see is the mounting of the bridge. It looks a bit high, like it's somewhat recessed?


----------



## hufschmid (Dec 17, 2008)

totally gorgeous looking guitar man, congratulations on your purshase


----------



## march (Dec 17, 2008)

JoshuaLogan said:


>



hey mate, sounds silly maybe, but could you ask the guy what brand that switch is ? 
I've been trying to find a replacement one that's like on the Ernie Ball Music Man and this seems to be it. Cause all the parts stores seem to sell are the Gibson equivalents ... the EBMM's have a shorter travel, and I dig that

thanks !


----------



## Elysian (Dec 17, 2008)

march said:


> hey mate, sounds silly maybe, but could you ask the guy what brand that switch is ?
> I've been trying to find a replacement one that's like on the Ernie Ball Music Man and this seems to be it. Cause all the parts stores seem to sell are the Gibson equivalents ... the EBMM's have a shorter travel, and I dig that
> 
> thanks !



the one on that guitar is either an allparts one or a dimarzio one...

Buy DiMarzio Three Position On/On/On 4PDT Pickup Selector Switch | Potentiometers & Knobs | Musician's Friend


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Dec 22, 2008)

march said:


> hey mate, sounds silly maybe, but could you ask the guy what brand that switch is ?
> I've been trying to find a replacement one that's like on the Ernie Ball Music Man and this seems to be it. Cause all the parts stores seem to sell are the Gibson equivalents ... the EBMM's have a shorter travel, and I dig that
> 
> thanks !



I asked him, and here is the link:

ALLPARTS guitar parts, bass parts, guitar amplifier parts

He said it's the same exact switch as the one on the EBMM Petruccis.


----------



## Olethros (Dec 22, 2008)

fucking BOOTIFUL!!!!


----------



## willybman (Jan 15, 2009)

pure win =]


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 15, 2009)

So how does she play/sound bro? I have a 6-string version of your guitar with a TOM instead of an OFR on the way in!  Grabbed it used on Rig-Talk, looks just as pretty as yours does so I'm excited!  Please kick me some info, I'm dying until next week when she shows up!


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 15, 2009)

Unfortunately I sent it back for a refund... I was really bummed about it, but the guitar just wasn't comfortable to me. It looked gorgeous... and body design was really nice and sleek (in the same way thin guitars like the Ibanez S or Blackmachines are)... but I had some problems with the way it felt and played. The fretboard width was too narrow, and because of this the high E string would constantly slip off the side of the fretboard when tapping and it drove me crazy... Also, the floyd was mounted quite high, and that combined with the contour carve of the body right next to it meant I had to somewhat reach up and over, and it just wasn't comfortable to me.... The fret work was really good, but it just wasn't as comfortable to play as the RG1527 I had at the time (which I just traded to a forum member here for an RG2228... now looking to get another one or maybe a Universe). It was mainly the high E string slipping that bothered me, but it was a combination of things really. 

I was really bummed about it after waiting months, but I got most of my money back... I believe he's taking the guitar to NAMM to try to sell there.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 15, 2009)

Ah man that's a bummer.  Finger's crossed that the one I have incoming is sweet then since it was TOM and he's done those before!  I haven't seen many (any?) OFR7 designs from him before so I'm wondering if that was his first one maybe?  Either way that sucks man, sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 15, 2009)

FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs (Jun 23, 2010)

JoshuaLogan said:


> The fretboard width was too narrow, and because of this the high E string would constantly slip off the side of the fretboard when tapping and it drove me crazy... It was mainly the high E string slipping that bothered me, but it was a combination of things really.



Were the strings miss-aligned or was it just that the nut was skinnier than you were used to?


----------



## misingonestring (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow necrobump...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 23, 2010)

IT'S ALIVEEEE! MWAH HA HA HA HA


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey, at least he asked a legit question. Don't go too hard on the n00b.


----------

